# Good-Bye Tiny



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Matthew McGrory aka Tiny in the films of Rob Zombie has passed on. He was 32. Fare thee well, Matt, you will be missed.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Who did he play in those Rob Zombie films? Was he the really tall guy with a head that was always tilted to the side or something?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, that would be him Thingit.

I heard this on Howard Stern's show this morning. He used to appear there from time to time before he went to persue his acting career.

RIP Tiny.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That would be the one. He was also in *Men in Black II* and Marilyn Manson's *God is in the TV* music video package.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Enjoyed him in the wonderful "Big Fish". Didn't see the others yet.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> and Marilyn Manson's *God is in the TV* music video package.


I remember seeing him in the "Coma White" music video. He was either on the cross or beside it.


----------

